# UFC 110: Nogueira vs. Velasquez



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* UFC 110
*Date:* Saturday, Feb. 21, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on pay-per-view (PPV)
*Location:* Acer Arena in Sydney, Australia​


*Main card:*

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Cain Velasquez
Michael Bisping vs. Wanderlei Silva
Keith Jardine vs. Ryan Bader
Joe Stevenson vs. George Sotiropoulos
Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Ben Rothwell

*Under card:*

Stephan Bonnar vs. Krzysztof Soszynski
C.B. Dollaway vs. Goran Reljic
Dong Hyun Kim vs. Chris Lytle
Elvis Sinosic vs. Chris Haseman
James Te Huna vs. Igor Pokrajac


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I love every single fight on this card!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Same here. Can't believe the Aussies get to watch this one for free! 

Main event is amazing.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

really good card, really interesting fights


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What time are they going at it in Australia if it's live at 10 EST?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> What time are they going at it in Australia if it's live at *10 EST*?


Doubt we get to watch it live at 10pm ET like we normally do. 

10pm ET = 2 pm Sidney time, +1 day. So it'd be Sunday for them.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just saw that written on the poster, but can't tell if there's fine print or what it might say in blue underneath. But no matter, I've stayed up all night for mma much, much worse than this :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The card is at 10 pm et. Kind of a screwed up situation if you ask me. Not sure that I would want to go to a fight event at 11 or 12 on a Sunday.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Weird stuff indeed. 

So I guess the Aussies will watch it live at 2pm local time then. 

And the fighters are gonna go at it at noon on a Sunday loool :confused03:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

what a lineup!! and my favorite fighter headlining vs a living legend?? raise01: they stacked the entire card and i really have been looking past alot of events to this one. Brown Pride gonna shock the world!!! Ppl underrate his BJJ and think he will be subbed easy are in for a big, big surprise.

I was watching a Cain interview online and he was talking about the time difference and the fight time difference. He will most likely go to australia 10 days in advance to adjust and train near this new estimated fighting time. Im sure alot of fighters will do that.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about Mirko fighting again.


Please Mirko, don't turn into Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

alizio said:


> I was watching a Cain interview online and he was talking about the time difference and the fight time difference. He will most likely go to australia 10 days in advance to adjust and train near this new estimated fighting time. Im sure alot of fighters will do that.


Jet lag is a b1tch. 

When I go to Europe it's only a 6hrs time difference but it takes me at least a week to get over it. And all I do is sleep, eat and chill lol. No training, diet and weight cutting for a fight...

10 days to adjust to a 14 hrs time difference isnt enough imo but then, Im not sure the other fighters will get there earlier.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I love this card. Bisping impressed me with how he recovered and than got the win against Kang (Although Kang did seem to give up a bit, tends to be his MO). Nog and Cain should be ana excellent fight.

I'm sorry Alizio but I just don't think that Cain is gonna shock the world against Nog. This fight may very well go to the cards. That be the case I'll take Nog by UD.

I am also really looking forward to seeing Bader and Jardine. Although Jardine has been relagated to gatekeeper status, he is a formidable opponent with one of the most unorthodox stances I've seen. 

And as a personal favorite, I would like to see Cro Cop shake whatever cobwebs he has loose and get back to who we all know he is by KOing Rothwell.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Jet lag is a b1tch.
> 
> When I go to Europe it's only a 6hrs time difference but it takes me at least a week to get over it. And all I do is sleep, eat and chill lol. No training, diet and weight cutting for a fight...
> 
> 10 days to adjust to a 14 hrs time difference isnt enough imo but then, Im not sure the other fighters will get there earlier.



i agree, i think anyone fighting should give it atleast 2 weeks

am so pumped for this

does anyone know if the undercard fights are being shown in oz?

would be a shame to miss some of those


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so pumped for this card Big Nog vs Cain is a fight I have been excited for every since I heard it was announced and then to have the chance to Wanderlei get back on track and hopefully KO Bisping makes it even better.The Stevenson/Sotoripolus fight really is intresting to,i have been impressed with George and want to see how he deals with a huge step up in competiton.The same with Bader vs Jardine.Plus Krzystof vs Bonnar and Relic vs CB have a chance to be good fights as well hope their is time to show them.Plus you cant forget the UFC return of the King of Rock N Rumble Elvis Sinisoc


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

I cant wait for this card Nog is my fav fighter so watchin him vs a dangerous up and comer like velasquez should b sick.... Im also rooting for Wanderlie i hope he knocks bispings head off!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I know that when the UFC is in the UK or Germany, I have to stray away from UFC.com so I don't see who won before it airs here at 10! I also think that Nog will win and I hope that Cro Cop gets a win as well as Wandy!


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I know that when the UFC is in the UK or Germany, I have to stray away from UFC.com so I don't see who won before it airs here at 10! I also think that Nog will win and I hope that Cro Cop gets a win as well as Wandy!


Actually when UFC's are in uk they usually air live at 2pm....and then replay at 10 pm......hope Nog pulls this out too......my boy ! as for Crocop, kinda sad to say but i think Gonzaga killed the Crocop we all came to love in Pride. May have even started after the Mark Hunt fight !


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Actually when UFC's are in uk they usually air live at 2pm....and then replay at 10 pm......hope Nog pulls this out too......my boy ! as for Crocop, kinda sad to say but i think Gonzaga killed the Crocop we all came to love in Pride. May have even started after the Mark Hunt fight !


I meant that is when I went out to see them!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

This will just air like any other PPV except it won't be live right?

I hate that it's so hard to stay away from results.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> This will just air like any other PPV except it won't be live right?
> 
> I hate that it's so hard to stay away from results.


Nope, it will prob air live. Example when ufc is in uk, they air live at 2pm and then replay at usual time (10 pm)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just re-watching UFC 104, and just seen Velasquez vs Rothwell for the 2nd time, and I have to say, that was one seriously impressive performance from Velasquez. Sure the stoppage was poor, but man, Velasquez dominated Rothwell. Rothwell's no can either, he has some solid wins in his career, sure he's not probably not a Top 10, but you cannot argue with the dominance of that performance. To control a guy as big as Rothwell on the ground like Cain did, and to continually pummel him in the face like he did was so, so impressive. 

Maybe the hype train is abit much and JDS is more deserving of a big match-up, but Velasquez is going to give Nogueira some seriously problems in this match-up. I'm not sure if he'll win or not, but I'm seriously excited for the fight. I don't see how you can't like what you see from Cain Velasquez. He's big, he's powerful, has good wrestling, good ground control, incredible conditioning and a work ethic not matched by many. Whether that'll contribute to beating Nogueira I don't know, but he's got a seriously good chance, and it wouldn't surprise me to see Cain pull out a big victory. Lesnar proved against Mir that with size, ground control and good wrestling you can neutralize top class Jiu Jitsu, the big test for Velasquez will be whether he can do the same thing. I am pumped for this fight and really looking forward to the card.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Come on Cro Cop! This is just sheer desire talking. Ben Rothwell is near impossible to KO with punches. As we saw with Vasquez and Arlovski. But he does get intiminated by star power as his descripton of "Vasquez not being anywhere near as tough as Arlovski".

One more LHK, one more time.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Zuke said:


> Come on Cro Cop! This is just sheer desire talking. Ben Rothwell is near impossible to KO with punches. As we saw with Vasquez and Arlovski. But he does get intiminated by star power as his descripton of "Vasquez not being anywhere near as tough as Arlovski".
> 
> One more LHK, one more time.



hahaha i feel ya about Cro Cop bro lol, i want him to win SO badly... I'm always cheering for LHK with the cop, Ben might be a little tall for that though lol...

Yesterday i was watching Cro cop vs JDS and sometimes man he would throw that LHK and my heart would drop each time lol. Even though i knew JDS would win, Cro cop put up a good fight! And if he timed it a little better, u can tell by how he was moving that he was following JDS's movement patterns and when he would usually step forward he threw it with no luck lol...

I hope he is ready for a WAR not a KO though... Cause like u said this guys chin is just sickening.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> This will just air like any other PPV except it won't be live right?
> 
> I hate that it's so hard to stay away from results.


UFC 110 is actually taking place at 2pm on Sunday for the Aussies so it will be like a normal PPV for the Americans. 

Zuffa planned it so that it wouldn't have to be shown on tape delay like the European cards.

Sucks for the Australian fans though, travelling to watch MMA during the afternoon. I suppose it will be strange for the fighters as well, basically going into the warm ups straight after breakfast.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> hahaha i feel ya about Cro Cop bro lol, i want him to win SO badly... I'm always cheering for LHK with the cop, Ben might be a little tall for that though lol...
> 
> Yesterday i was watching Cro cop vs JDS and sometimes man he would throw that LHK and my heart would drop each time lol. Even though i knew JDS would win, Cro cop put up a good fight! And if he timed it a little better, u can tell by how he was moving that he was following JDS's movement patterns and when he would usually step forward he threw it with no luck lol...
> 
> I hope he is ready for a WAR not a KO though... Cause like u said this guys chin is just sickening.


Gotta say i think this may be the last chance to see one of those high kick knock outs, Rothwel does have a good chin but i dont think it could take a Cro Cop HK. It couldnt handle Arlovski's right hand, and as far as the hight thing he KO'd Fdeors little Bro.....thats pretty high !


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rothwell VS Cro Cop*

Yeah I don't think Rothwell can pull this one off, but then again I'm partial to Cro Cop!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I don't think Rothwell can pull this one off, but then again I'm partial to Cro Cop!


I would love to see Cro Cop get a win again. I definitely think that he can against Rothwell. Im not sure if we will have another LHK finish from Cro Cop, but I definitely think he has a very good chance at taking this fight.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think cro cop could win this fight by tko. Dont see him winning by HK. I think he will win by UD


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'd love to jump on the Cro Cop bandwagon with you, but Big Ben Rothwell is going to win this one. 

Cro Cop looked crap against Al Turk, got schooled by JDS and a big guy like Rothwell has the potential to put him to sleep.

Mirko should just have a fight or two in Japan now to begin his retirement party. A legend but he's done.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Done*

Well if he doesn't win this one he probably is done in the UFC!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

That's when he'll go to Dream or something and have a few exhibition freak matches to end his career with a W.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Just spent the last hour watching some of Cains fights and i dont think this is a good match up for him. He seems to be a younger Nog with out the skill level. I see him getting rocked with a few good shots fron Nog And shooting for a TD. He will get swept and Ground and pounded to a UD or subbed.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Cain will do what he did against Kongo and Rothwell. They will be standing for about 15 seconds, then Cain will go for the takedown and ground and pound him. Nog's reactions are slower now and he won't be able to stop Cain from taking him down and keeping him there.

Cain by UD, because he won't stop Nog.


----------



## MahnaMahna (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Nog Ftw


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> I think Cain will do what he did against Kongo and Rothwell. They will be standing for about 15 seconds, then Cain will go for the takedown and ground and pound him. Nog's reactions are slower now and he won't be able to stop Cain from taking him down and keeping him there.
> 
> Cain by UD, because he won't stop Nog.


I highly doubt Nog is afraid of being stuck on the ground..if anything that should be cains nightmare lol he takes nog down and cant get back up before one of his limbs is seperated from his body.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

nobody ever mentions Cain is a BJJ prodigy and world champion. Couple that with likely the best techniqual wrestling in the division and i think it makes for one, really, really tough sub for Nog.

The standup is really what im looking forward to. I hope Cain is gonna surprise ppl a bit. If the nerves get to him he may be in trouble standing tho but im positive he will secure a TD whenever he wants it.

For all the talk of Cains power (or lack thereof) he has 3x as many wins via (t)ko as Minotauro in 1/6th of the fights. Im not sure if Cain can TKO Nog but i think it's much more likely then Nog winning TKO. Cain has a chin and he is young and hungry, should be a good one.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Amazing Card! I'm hyped for every single fight. Kind of sucks that Jardine will probably be done with the UFC if he loses though. Cro Cop still has one more fight if he loses I believe so obviously I hope he wins but I don't think he's in as much danger as Jardine. Not to mention the fact he is facing Ryan Bader. I still have faith in both of them.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

alizio said:


> nobody ever mentions Cain is a BJJ prodigy and world champion. Couple that with likely the best techniqual wrestling in the division and i think it makes for one, really, really tough sub for Nog.


Wow, talk about and over statment ! His wrestling is better than Lesners ? Couture is a better wrestler and that didnt seem to make a dif.



alizio said:


> For all the talk of Cains power (or lack thereof) he has 3x as many wins via (t)ko as Minotauro in 1/6th of the fights. Im not sure if Cain can TKO Nog but i think it's much more likely then Nog winning TKO. Cain has a chin and he is young and hungry, should be a good one.


Stand up looked kinda weak angainst Kongo, chin look a little weak too !......3x as many (t)ko ? pretty impressive when the only top ten HW he fought took him apart while they were standing.


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait for this. I'm going to watch it live. Its starts at 11:45am but theres probably an hour or two delay for people watching it on One HD.

Velasquez has to get a title shot if he beats Nougeria, especially if he stops him but to be honest I'm more excited for Wanderlai vs. Bisping.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Daaaamn ... this is the first real solid card in a loong time. Almost every fight is awesome.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wo0o I'm gonna be there! 1st live UFC event for me =D


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

impressive card


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

This card looks sooo amazing.

Hope Goran knocks CB's head into the nosebleed secion.

I still have hope for Crocop...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> This card looks sooo amazing.
> 
> Hope Goran knocks CB's head into the nosebleed secion.
> 
> I still have hope for Crocop...


Lol yeah that'd be fun to watch, and then Jardine knock Bader's head off.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Wo0o I'm gonna be there! 1st live UFC event for me =D



That is really awesome, envious you get to go to one this stacked. Wouldn't be surprised if the last two fights in particular were absolute wars. I'd drive to see it, but not across the Pacific. :thumb02:


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

does any1 kno when we can do vbookie bets for this card im a put everything on nog!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AceofSpades187 said:


> does any1 kno when we can do vbookie bets for this card im a put everything on nog!!


The vBookies go up when the event gets closer and the betting lines come out. :thumbsup:


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The vBookies go up when the event gets closer and the betting lines come out. :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot bro excuse my ignorance:thumb02:


----------



## worldismine (Feb 5, 2010)

Minetauro FTW !!! I hope this fight will be better than the horrible 109 Event


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm counting down the days now. This is my first UFC live event so I'm extremely excited. Come on Cain!


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

BTR92 said:


> I'm counting down the days now. This is my first UFC live event so I'm extremely excited. Come on Cain!


Contgrats, im goin to my first as well, 113 in Montreal:thumb02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Jet lag is a b1tch.
> 
> When I go to Europe it's only a 6hrs time difference but it takes me at least a week to get over it. And all I do is sleep, eat and chill lol. No training, diet and weight cutting for a fight...
> 
> 10 days to adjust to a 14 hrs time difference isnt enough imo but then, Im not sure the other fighters will get there earlier.


It all depends on the person. I used to go back and forth between Hawaii and Philadelphia about once a year and it only took me about 2 days to get acclimated. The key is to force yourself to get 8 hours of sleep at the correct time. Sure if your lazy about it and only sleep when you get tired it will take longer. But if you take a proactive approach it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes an event to really look forward to there really is not one fight that I am not looking forward one this card and Nog vs Velasquez is a main event caliber fight


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Wo0o I'm gonna be there! 1st live UFC event for me =D


 

Nice bro! I Remember my first UFC event! 

Have u been to any WEC or SF? Ive only been to 1 UFC event and it wasn't nearly this stacked! LUCKY!

And i hope Jardine knocks Ryans head off too! I put 20$ on Jardine! :thumbsup:


----------



## TapUout1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nog should have this by sub pretty easily,no offense cain


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is one of the most exciting cards in a while, for me at least. Something about it reminds me of PRIDE. (probably the 3 former PRIDE main-eventers...) Random fights, anything can happen, good fighters! 

Good times!!!:thumb02::happy03::smoke01:


----------



## TeaCupExplosion (Feb 1, 2010)

Its gonnna be siick!! great card, great night.

i read this: http://30ninjas.com/blog/nogueira-vs-velasquez-legendary-fighter-faces-rising-star-in-ufc-110


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

After much thought and head sratching i'm gonna say cain takes this (even put some on it in vbook). I don't know if nogueira can win standing and nog is good off his back but dont know if he still has that- OMGLOLSUB!!! that used to make me drop whatever snack i was holding at the time. I can see cain by ud via a mix of ground and pound and lay and pray.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

watching the countdown and gets me even more hyped i hope we get a chance to see Reljic vs CB and maybe Bonnar vs kyrstof man i have not been this excited for a UFC for a while I reaaly think Nog takes the main event Nog is more well rounded and has more ways to finish.I was just wondering two things when r the weigh-ins & will they be shown on ufc.com (gotta see Silva-Bisping staredown)and this will be live at 10 eastern b/c i need to know if i need to stay away from result sites if its tape delay


----------



## Skull Hammer (Jan 7, 2010)

This the true tse for Cain Velasquez !!
I don't think he can win though !
and Mirko Cro Cop needs this win .... or else !


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i want CC to win and Nog to lose and then we can get Nog vs CC dos?? I just fear that CC wont win.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

110 has taken some damage with Elvis Sinosic and Ben Rothwell out, which means the Sinosic/Haseman fight is scrapped (unless another Aussie fighter gets the nod *crosses fingers*) and Anthony Perosh has stepped up to face Cro Cop ... IMO the card is still a great one, just dissapointed that Elvis ain't fighting  
But ...
War Perosh and War George!!! =)


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

alizio said:


> i want CC to win and Nog to lose and then we can get Nog vs CC dos?? I just fear that CC wont win.


I think you have it backwards my friend. CC has just been gifted the can named Anthony Perosh who got KTFO against James Te Huna. In fact he has lost against any "name" fighter in his mma career. i was thinking Bader for the KOTN prior to this replacement fight. Now I think we get to see a glimpse of the CC from Pride and Perosh is in serious trouble. It could be real ugly.

As for the Nog vs. Cain fight I am not even going to discuss this with you. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i realy don't see how nog can win it's gonna be cheal vs marquardt all over again

i don't see nog subbing him because cain has become the number 1 guy for dave camarillo and i bet he has been helping cain with his sub defence long before this fight was annouced 

and he would be paying the most attention to cain because of how much he hypes him and don't even mention swick being subbed, i doubt dave ever thought swick could truly be champ materal but see's alot of REAL potential in cain like fitch who is the #2 WW in the world and has excellent sub defence. 

and i ******* love nog he is my third fav. but can't see him do it


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The weigh in results for this card came in as:



> *MAIN CARD*
> 
> Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (106 kg/233.2 lbs.) vs. Cain Velasquez (110 kg/242 lbs.)
> Michael Bisping (84 kg/184.8 lbs.) vs. Wanderlei Silva (84 kg/184.8 lbs.)
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/17990/ufc-110-live-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wand looks damn good at 185...didn't even have to take the tee and cap off haha. MUCH better than how he looked going into the weigh-ins against Franklin.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

CC vs Perosh vbookie:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/72086-mirko-cro-cop-vs-anthony-perosh.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is an interesting fight IMO, I mean I think Cain _can_ beat Nog but if he tries to use this fight to send a statement he is gonna lose it. If Cain plays it safe he can probably take Nog down and control him for 3 rounds. If Cain tries to posture up to much, pass to much or really takes any chances I think he will get swept and submitted. I think Cain is overrated but stylistically he is a bad fight for Nog.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

judging by the countdown their are only 2 fights on the card......


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

How many hours 'till the event starts?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

main card is just starting.


----------



## tombrock82 (Feb 21, 2010)

can anyone share a link ?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cain is amazing!!

What a good night for PICKs!!

wish i remembered to bet on vbookie.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! I really didn't expect that. diablo you now own my sig for 30 days. PM me what you want.


----------



## Skull Hammer (Jan 7, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> Wow! I really didn't expect that.


ME TOO nothing ! all my prediction came wrong !


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Poor nog


----------



## TeaCupExplosion (Feb 1, 2010)

I think both Carwin and Lesnar are too big and too strong for Velasquez to handle. Those guys weigh in at 265 with almost no body fat at all, while Velasquez is nice and jiggly at 245. If Velasquez had to, I bet he could make 205 pounds. Also, Lesnar and Carwin are both as good, if not better, at wrestling than Velasquez. I just don’t see Velasquez being able to take either of them out.
I’d like to see Velasquez take on Junior Dos Santos next, and see what happens. There’s been a lot of Velasquez hype lately, but I think we need to see him in a few more fights against top opponents before we know if he’s truly the real deal.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TeaCupExplosion said:


> I think both Carwin and Lesnar are too big and too strong for Velasquez to handle. Those guys weigh in at 265 with almost no body fat at all, while Velasquez is nice and jiggly at 245. If Velasquez had to, I bet he could make 205 pounds. Also, Lesnar and Carwin are both as good, if not better, at wrestling than Velasquez. I just don’t see Velasquez being able to take either of them out.
> I’d like to see Velasquez take on Junior Dos Santos next, and see what happens. There’s been a lot of Velasquez hype lately, but I think we need to see him in a few more fights against top opponents before we know if he’s truly the real deal.


First of all, please don't spam your blog as a link on your entire post ... put it in your footer if you have to.

Second, you're nuts if you think a 245 pound monster like Velasquez can cut to 205. He has *some* fat but not much, for the most part he's compact and well muscled like a rugby player.

It's not like he's Roy Nelson. Certainly nowhere near 40 pounds of fat, or even 20/25.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Your the one nuts if you think Roy Nelson can lose that weight. He doesn't keep a gut that big because he likes it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hehehehhehe, thought I would share this one.

This is the *last time* I'm reminding anyone, but you can get the official HQ editorial photos for UFC ppv's by going to :

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc110_photos/

To go to other UFC events, fill in the # after "ufc" accordingly.

Great for avatars and sigs!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha what a sick pic SJ 

p.s. thanks for that link man - i never knew about it!


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

By far the best KO of Velasquez career!


----------

